# NORTHEAST GOING TO BROOKLANDS



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one from the northeast going to Brooklands ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What's happening at Brooklands :roll: :roll: 8) 



YELLOW_TT said:


> Any one from the northeast going to Brooklands ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any one from the northeast going to Brooklands ?


Via the North Midlands perhaps :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry prior arrangement at Fairford :roll: 
booked up before I got the new car


----------

